
Yahoo Shares Spike 7% on Report That It Might Sell Off Its Core Business - funkyy
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/01/yahoo-shares-spike-7-on-report-that-it-might-sell-off-its-core-business/
======
greenyoda
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10659979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10659979)

